# OpenRC net.eth0 fails once then later reconnects

## Tony0945

```
net.eth0          | *     ethtool --change eth0 wol g ...

 [ ok ]

net.eth0          | *   dhcp ...

net.eth0          | *     Running udhcpc ...

net.eth0          |udhcpc: started, v1.25.1

net.eth0          |udhcpc: sending discover

net.eth0          |udhcpc: sending discover

net.eth0          |udhcpc: sending discover

net.eth0          |udhcpc: no lease, failing

net.eth0          | *     start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/bin/busybox'

 [ !! ]

 [ !! ]

net.eth0          | * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

rc boot logging stopped at Tue Jun 27 12:55:09 2017

```

 Then later:

```
net.eth0          | * Bringing up interface eth0

sshd              | * Starting sshd ...

 [ ok ]

net.eth0          | *     ethtool --change eth0 wol g ...

 [ ok ]

net.eth0          | *   dhcp ...

net.eth0          | *     Running udhcpc ...

net.eth0          |udhcpc: started, v1.25.1

net.eth0          |udhcpc: sending discover

net.eth0          |udhcpc: sending discover

net.eth0          |udhcpc: sending discover

net.eth0          |udhcpc: sending select for 192.168.0.104

net.eth0          |udhcpc: lease of 192.168.0.104 obtained, lease time 268435455

 [ ok ]

net.eth0          | *     received address 192.168.0.104/24

 [ ok ]

```

Complete log here:http://dpaste.com/3V0HVN7

/etc/conf.d/net is identical to another gentoo system with the same Intel ethernet card, kernel, openrc version busybox version netifrc version:

```
X3 log # uname -a

Linux X3 4.11.7-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Jun 25 13:20:21 CDT 2017 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) II X3 440 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

X3 log # equery w openrc netifrc busybox

/usr/local/portage/sys-apps/openrc/openrc-0.17.ebuild

/usr/portage/net-misc/netifrc/netifrc-0.2.2.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-apps/busybox/busybox-1.25.1.ebuild
```

 The other system which connects readily is Phenom II X6 vs Athlon II X3, connected with cat 6 cable vs cat 5e. 

This problem just started about a month ago.  

I need help getting more details on the failure. And any clues would be much appreciated.

BTW, no errors or warnings or even info showng in the router log except when the box successfully connects. DLINK DIR-655

----------

